# What mail client do you use, and why? (not a poll)



## Chris_H (Aug 1, 2018)

Greetings,
I've been using a web based solution for a/my mail client for _years_. But I'm _finally_ exploring the other possibilities, in hopes of a better solution. FWIW for the most part, all my mail is served up from my own MX's. So, anyway, in hopes of finding that "better" solution. I thought I'd ask what everyone's choosing for a mail client, and why they chose it. 

Thanks for your input!

--Chris


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2018)

I kept losing mail every time I reinstalled my OS. So I'm mainly using a web interface (Roundcube). I do use Thunderbird but with IMAP so all my mail stays on the server.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 1, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I kept losing mail every time I reinstalled my OS. So I'm mainly using a web interface (Roundcube). I do use Thunderbird but with IMAP so all my mail stays on the server.


Thanks for the suggestions, SirDice !
Right. I should have mentioned I use IMAP(S) as well. 

Thanks again!

--Chris


----------



## Max212 (Aug 1, 2018)

I am using Horde. ActiveSync for mobile device and webmail for computer.
I dont use IMAP/S or POP3/S.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 1, 2018)

mail/neomutt, and mail/fdm for filtering. If one need tagging and searching mail/notmuch is the right complement. Still, www/pycarddav or PR 227807 can be used for CardDav integration.

This is a very powerful and extreme flexible solution.

At the GUI side, a lot of people like mail/claws-mail, and for something more simple and Qt based mail/trojita is something I like.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 1, 2018)

I've been using Outlook for many years. The main reason was because I run my own company and this helped me to keep both track of e-mails, appointments and as an added bonus I could also access the Outlook database from within Word thus making it much easier to put the right data on a letter.

Fortunately for me communication pretty much completely shifted from snail mail to electronic mail and since Word can't write e-mails...  (well, technically you could but sending Word documents as e-mail? I once had a would-be customer who did that and more or less suggested he'd go to another hosting company because of it  ).

Then I discovered that todays Thunderbird also provides support for a calendar and todo's. Not necessarily as extensive as Outlook did it but...  I also relied on an Outlook extension (Business Contact Manager) which had been discontinued. So functionality wise I wouldn't be going backwards, and then there was also this thing about not relying on closed standards (Outlook storage) anymore.

So I moved the whole kaboodle around. All my mail now resides on a dedicated ZFS filesystem, provided to me through Cyrus IMAPd and I use Thunderbird as my e-mail client. On all platforms I use.

I used to rely on Horde as a backup but I grew tired of that (also because it's basically a 'blob' which doesn't connect to anything) so replaced that with a minimal web based client called Squirrermail. Sorta, that is still on my todo


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Max212 !
I've tried the Horde application suite. It was nice. But I'm already using a web based application, and am _attempting_ to get something more "local". 

Thanks for your input!

--Chris


----------



## Crivens (Aug 1, 2018)

+1 for claws-mail.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 1, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> mail/neomutt, and mail/fdm for filtering. If one need tagging and searching mail/notmuch is the right complement. Still, www/pycarddav or PR 227807 can be used for CardDav integration.
> 
> This is a very powerful and extreme flexible solution.
> 
> At the GUI side, a lot of people like mail/claws-mail, and for something more simple and Qt based mail/trojita is something I like.


Thnk you for the rpley, lebarondemerde !
Hmm... attempted to get a closer look at neomutt. But my attempt to go to their website, returned: *This Connection is Untrusted* (invalid cert). I'll try to find more information elsewhere. Shouldn't be too hard. After all, it's "mutt" based, and mutt has been around for... _forever_. 

Thanks for the information, lebarondemerde ! 

--Chris


----------



## shepper (Aug 1, 2018)

There are other variables that impact the choice of an email client:
1)  Mail format: mbox vs mh vs maildir
2)  Contact management
3)  gpg, security, encryption
4)  command line vs gui: gtk vs Qt


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 1, 2018)

The SITE open fine in here. There is their GitHub page too.

mail/neomutt is quite similar to mail/mutt. Their work is related with code cleaning, merging patches everyone use, and a few very minor features etc.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 1, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> I've been using Outlook for many years. The main reason was because I run my own company and this helped me to keep both track of e-mails, appointments and as an added bonus I could also access the Outlook database from within Word thus making it much easier to put the right data on a letter.
> 
> Fortunately for me communication pretty much completely shifted from snail mail to electronic mail and since Word can't write e-mails...  (well, technically you could but sending Word documents as e-mail? I once had a would-be customer who did that and more or less suggested he'd go to another hosting company because of it  ).
> 
> ...


ShelLuser , _Outlook_? _really_?! You should be ashamed of yourself. 
mail/Thunderbird. Hmm I used to use this quite a long time ago. But stopped for some reason. Tho I don't remember why. I just went to take a look at it. But they only want to tell me where to download it, and nothing else. I guess they must have some super-secret things they want to install. Before you find out what they are, and have no ability to undo what happened. 
Thanks for the information. Maybe I can gather some more fact about it somewhere besides Mozilla &Co. 

Thank you very much, ShelLuser ! greatly appreciated. 

--Chris


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 1, 2018)

shepper said:


> There are other variables that impact the choice of an email client:
> 1)  Mail format: mbox vs mh vs maildir
> 2)  Contact management
> 3)  gpg, security, encryption
> 4)  command line vs gui: gtk vs Qt


Indeed there are, shepper . I run all my MX's locally on some of my servers. Which, of _course_ all run FreeBSD. So the mail box format is naturally, *mbox*. As noted earlier, I'm _currently_ using IMAPS. As to the other(s). They're _usually_ available as plugins/addons with most of the apps available these days. GTK-vs-QT; while I'm no big fan of QT. In the end it (techinaclly) doesn't really matter, as both toolkits will run on nearly any of the Desktops available on FreeBSD. 

Thanks for taking the time to reply, shepper !

--Chris


----------



## fernandel (Aug 1, 2018)

mail/claws-mail


----------



## oldzy (Aug 2, 2018)

Thunderbird... because of Eudora.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 2, 2018)

fernandel said:


> mail/claws-mail


Hmm. Three claws-mail reviews. Looking like a bit of a favorite.
If I may; what draws you to Claws, over the other (mail client) options?

Thank you, fernandel for taking the time to weigh in!

--Chris


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 2, 2018)

All new mail is kept on servers that are administered by other people (by big and competent IT departments or ISPs). We've been doing that for about 10 years.

For my home e-mail: I use Apple MacOS mail, as does my son.  My wife uses a web-based UI provided by our ISP, which is pretty good.  On the cellphone, we use gmail (they are Android cellphones), while our son uses Apple iOS mail.

For her corporate e-mail, my wife uses outlook, because that's what the IT admins told her to use.

For my corporate e-mail, I use a web interface provided by my IT department.

For e-mail that's stored on our home server (before we switched to other people's servers), we used to use mutt and pine.  But these days, nobody logs in via a shell window any more, except to do system administration.  And many e-mails are HTML based or have attachments, so shell-based e-mail is just impractical.  For a while, I was running a dovecot server and we were using a combination of Thunderbird and Apple MacOS mail.  But a few years ago, I turned it off, and nobody has complained (neither my wife nor our son).  Right now, if we have to retrieve one of the old mails, I use emacs and read them right out of the mail spool files.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 2, 2018)

mail/claws-mail
Close to Eudora 7 replacment. I wish when I double click on a name in address book it would auto fill.
It seems like some things require an extra click here and there but I like it.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 2, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> mail/claws-mail
> Close to Eudora 7 replacment. I wish when I double click on a name in address book it would auto fill.
> It seems like some things require an extra click here and there but I like it.


...and yet another Claws user. Looks like I might just "take the plunge".
Thanks, Phishfry for taking the time to weigh in!

--Chris


----------



## rjohn (Aug 2, 2018)

kmail ,was included with kde desktop and i could import email from old windows outlook express.
never had problem with it ,never tryed to search for another program.


----------



## scottro (Aug 2, 2018)

I also use neomutt (which is a package in FreeBSD). I have a page on mutt that some find useful, at http://srobb.net/mutt.html (basically the same for mutt and neomutt)  I use getmail to get the mail, maildrop for filtering (I download all my mail to my machine), and msmtp for sending. (All this is at least partially explained on my mutt page, though it doesn't cover filtering for imap, which is something I may get around to one of these days).

At work, I use thunderbird, though I can also use mutt, because at work, I do rely on imap filtering.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 2, 2018)

scottro ,
Ah. Another (neo)mutt user. 
TBH I get a warm fuzzy feeling reading mail in POT (Plain Old Text). Probably due to my being a computer geek since the 70's. But still, any MUA less inclined to anything but text, for email. Gets high marks from me. TBH if I had _my_ choice. I'd turn my editor/IDE into a MUA. I live in the thing, anyway. So seems a good deal more practical. Maybe have some indicator in it for when email arrives. Tapping a meta-key combo opens a new window/tab with the mail in it... alas I'm dreaming. But _really_ Someone(tm) should do that! I think emacs might have something like that.
Nice work on your (neo)mutt page! Nice to have those references. _Especially_ when they're based on _personal_ experiences! ++

Thanks for taking the time to reply, scottro !

--Chris


----------



## scottro (Aug 2, 2018)

Jason Ryan of ArchLinux has a nice article (linked on my page) about reading html with mutt (a shortcut that opens a browser).  In addition, I have to agree with his feelings in the article about html mail. Sigh, in the late 90's and early doubt oughts, even the MS lists would curse out people using html mail.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 2, 2018)

I was 5 years Sypheed user and than switch to Claws-mail. Why? Simple and works. I also like KMail on KDE 3.


----------



## shepper (Aug 3, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> TBH if I had _my_ choice. I'd turn my editor/IDE into a MUA.


mail/mutt and its fork mail/neomutt both offer a configuration option for the editor.  For that matter I recall that mail/sylpheed and its fork mail/claws-mail also allow the configuration of an external editor.
The pertinent section of my muttrc

```
#    Set Global options
#
set autoedit                    # Include header
auto_view text/html                 # Use W3m as inline html viewer
auto_view text/calendar
alternative_order text/html text/enriched text/plain
set copy=yes                                # Always save a copy of sent messages
set date_format="%b %d, %Y: %R"            # Set Date/time
set editor=set editor='gvim -f -c "set spell spelllang=en" -c "set tw=72"'
```


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 3, 2018)

I use Gnus, which is an Emacs mail client.  It's probably more accurate to call it a message reader, since it handles all sorts of messages and it began as a newsreader.  I like having mailing lists via Gmane [1], RSS feeds via Gwene [1], and mail all in one place.  It also integrates well with mail/notmuch and Org mode.

[1] Gmane and Gwene have been somewhat neglected in recent years, so some functionality is now missing.


----------



## tingo (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm using mail/sylpheed, but I also use web-based mail. IMHO, nothing beats web-based when I am moving around.
Why Sylpheed? Old habit, I switched to that many years ago when I started using FreeBSD for my workstation. Haven't found a reason to switch yet.


----------



## MarcoB (Aug 3, 2018)

I've been using mail/alpine (and Pine before that) for probably almost 2 decades now. Tried other ones of course but nothing beats Alpine imho. Until some years ago I used it in combination with fetchmail and procmail, but now with IMAP, so all mailstorage is at my ISP.


----------



## trev (Aug 4, 2018)

I use SeaMonkey (what was Mozilla Suite, what was Netscape Communicator). I've been using it since Netscape Communicator was a thing last century (circa late 1990s). Why? Because it did email, newsgroups and and web browsing in a nicely integrated manner and was available on FreeBSD.


----------



## rjohn (Sep 25, 2018)

claws-mail is working on freebsd 11.2 ? 
after `pkg install claws-mail`
i run the program ,it showing loading then disappear from the taskbar .


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2018)

I suggest you open a new thread detailing your problem.


----------



## ahriman (Sep 27, 2018)

mail/neomutt is what I use. simplicity is great.


----------



## Victório (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi. I use Thunderbird and roundcube (webmail) mail since hum.. idk, maybe 8 years.


----------



## trev (Oct 3, 2018)

SeaMonkey (nee Mozilla Suite, nee Netscape Communicator)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 4, 2018)

I prefer off-shore web based email accounts for personal use and haven't used a resident client in years.

I rarely communicate with anyone on a social basis over email. It's mostly a drop for documents associated with purchases I've made or to sign up for something. I have a throw away yahoo account for junk or to direct unwanted communication so I never see it.

My favorite is one where you can choose your interface, the one I use specifies no scripts or icons. I never can get signed up for ProtonMail, some browser settings preventing it. I do have a Tutanota account, and you get to choose from a list of servers in different countries, but never use it.


----------



## rumate (Oct 4, 2018)

Thunderbird for personal use at home/work. I've been using this client for years and got used to it.
At work it's Roundcube  to manage corporate emails and MS Outlook 2010 to get messages from colleagues.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 4, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I prefer off-shore web based email accounts for personal use


We run our own mail servers so I use those for my personal stuff and I would never use off-shore anything for anything. Except for a very few countries, I've found them all to be unreliable, insecure, and untrustworthy to the point I won't give them a sideways glance. I am positive all of them rifle through your mail for the purpose of stealing your money.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Oct 4, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> We run our own mail servers so I use those for my personal stuff and I would never use off-shore anything for anything. Except for a very few countries, I've found them all to be unreliable, insecure, and untrustworthy to the point I won't give them a sideways glance. I am positive all of them rifle through your mail for the purpose of stealing your money.



+1 for self-hosting, but in my experience it can turn into a very time/money draining experience unless you can rely on employer/university's business/institutional servers, even providing you already own the hardware. Not to speak about the noise, the electricity consumption, the need of a business contract for as static IP with ISP, which your family, partner, flat lessee or mate, may or may not accept. Not the kind of amateurish thing anyone would easily be eager to do even for the  sake of privacy, security and emancipation.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 4, 2018)

Sensucht94 I haven't had issues with any of that. Learning how to do it was the hardest but, once learned, it's all relatively easy and the only annoyance is monitoring it--checking the logs--and the occasional adjustment. Less than a couple of minutes as I wake up in the morning and drink my coffee. The server I still have at home is silent and only consumes as much as a 40-Watt light bulb. The company servers are a little more involved but they have a lot more traffic, too, and it's all part of the overall maintenance with that.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 4, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Except for a very few countries, I've found them all to be unreliable, insecure, and untrustworthy to the point I won't give them a sideways glance. I am positive all of them rifle through your mail for the purpose of stealing your money.



The one I like best is based in Israel. I've thought about it before and don't doubt the Mossad is probably looking through the receipts for yesterdays ebay purchases right now.  I wouldn't be the least surprised if have a folder on me, all that goes there are receipts from ebay and paypal, but I could build a database for starts out of that.

I used to use Yahoo accounts and we all know how that turned out. I have one but it's for spam. I have a Google account so I can use their webtools but wouldn't think of using gmail for anything. 

I except the possibility the Mossad may have at one time or another taken a peek at my documents and am OK with it. It's what they do, and I would. I do not want somebody stateside who isn't supposed to be snooping through my docs running algorithms on my email to find keywords or something of the sort and act like they're trustworthy while doing it.

I don't use email enough to run a server and don't like POP clients. If I do send something I want to keep track of it's through my Roundmail account and not often.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 4, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I wouldn't be the least surprised if have a folder on me


Even I have a folder on you.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Oct 4, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Sensucht94 I haven't had issues with any of that. Learning how to do it was the hardest but, once learned, it's all relatively easy and the only annoyance is monitoring it--checking the logs--and the occasional adjustment. Less than a couple of minutes as I wake up in the morning and drink my coffee. The server I still have at home is silent and only consumes as much as a 40-Watt light bulb. The company servers are a little more involved but they have a lot more traffic, too, and it's all part of the overall maintenance with that.



I used to have a Rpi3 running my mail server on NetBSD (opensmtpd, dovecot, rspamd, dkimproxy, squirremail, squid, NPF, blacklistd). Myself, I was the only client to rely on it,so could afford having an embedded device taking care of my Inbox: no power consumption, no noise. I maintained it remotely and everything was running fine. Then I made the mistake of switching to Void Linux and it broke 3 times. Once  someone modified Postfix template and removed UTF-8 support, had to revert it; then it was the time of libressl update and it broke something else I don't remember; last but not least a kernel
 update made system
 unbootable. 

A couple of months after I got my domain revoked as somehow I had forgot to check automatic contract renewal. 

I'm not saying running your own mail server isn't good practice, it's fun, productive, secure, privacy-keeping, cost-effective compared to paid professional providers (e.g. fastmail, which I use now), a good learning experience. 

But you need patience, care, attention and knowledge to do that, and I not always have (I assume all the fault for this)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 5, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Even I have a folder on you.



I'm honored. I don't have one on you. I know we live in the same general area and that only from what you've said openly. I'm getting ready to post a Frank Zappa video and saw them at Washington U in '76 doing their Zoot Allures tour in a little grassy area where everybody sat on the ground. I've been to Kiel several times to see bands and wrestling.

A "doctor" talked to Demonica not too long ago and I posted that chat transcript on her site, I have 10 posted. I wondered if might have been you since it was mentioned at the very last like a hint of sorts. I don't read most of her transcripts but happened to see it.

It's not a good thing if there has been cause given for me to be sufficiently interested in someone to start a folder.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 5, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> I assume all the fault for this


It's always your fault.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 5, 2018)

Trihexagonal Not me. First I've seen that. 

Spent a lot of time at Washoo including classes a few years before that. Kiel is now Stifel Theater and completely remodeled. It's attached to the Blues hockey rink where their first game of the season starts in an hour.

I forgot. You're in Springfield? Bloomington?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 5, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> TrihexagonalI forgot. You're in Springfield? Bloomington?



I never said, but guessing probably100-120 miles from you. I don't know where you live and can't say where I do.

INTERPOL is on my trail with a court order to haul me off in chains to another hemisphere for a severe tongue lashing on the charge of practicing Internet psychology without a license. They'll never take me alive...


----------



## oldzy (Oct 5, 2018)

It's not your fault.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 5, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> INTERPOL is on my trail


I know that.


----------



## Alarc'h (Oct 15, 2018)

When on a command line interface mutt, in graphical environment claws-mail. The big advantage of claws-mail for me is that it does not offer a list of certification authorities or default configurations, the user is responsible for his choices.


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Oct 15, 2018)

mail/fetchmail -> mail/procmail -> mail/mutt exclusively.


----------



## Polyatomic (Oct 20, 2018)

dlegrand said:


> mail/fetchmail -> mail/procmail -> mail/mutt exclusively.


Indeed, same here. I am using an email provider at the moment. I would like to operate my own private mail base in the future.
All mail is fetched using the periodic utility, I just have to read and maybe send via mutt.


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Oct 20, 2018)

Polyatomic said:


> Indeed, same here. I am using an email provider at the moment. I would like to operate my own private mail base in the future.
> All mail is fetched using the periodic utility, I just have to read and maybe send via mutt.


In my /etc/rc.conf I have the following lines :

```
fetchmail_enable="YES"
fetchmail_users="myusername"
fetchmail_myusername_polling_interval="60"
```
and fetchmail is reading my ~/.fetchmailrc command file to retreive my mails from my providers.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 7, 2018)

mail/claws-mail automatically used my old mail/sylpheed configuration, so I didn't have to configure it. Also, to make it play a sound, that can be done under Preferences, by choosing a command to run. That's great.


----------



## frank2 (Dec 7, 2018)

At work (tons of mail) I use fetchmail,notmuch and afew in combination with mutt. On my own mail-server i (10-20 mails a day) i use Mailpile which is a client with a webui. I can recommend both solutions.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 7, 2018)

mail/sylpheed because it just works. After trying a ton of clients, it's the one I always come back to. I am still interested in mail/mutt and mail/alpine but have never gotten them to work successfully for me. Might play around with one or both of those again.


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 7, 2018)

I used to use Mutt with my personal email provider, but discovered that the email provider did not support their POP clients as well as their webmail clients.  It seemed the POP system was tier II, so to speak.  The Mutt or NeoMutt type of application can have CVE issues just as well as any other software ( CVE-2018-14349, for example).  In my case, I decided that my email  provider's security updates/patches were untimely and insufficient, and so I just went with webmail.  

For an email system set up such that I could support both ends myself, I'd use POP and keep everything patched.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 7, 2018)

I use a paid email provider and only IMAP because email is essential to my daily life and I need to be able to get all email on every device I own and use. My main confusion with command line email clients is remembering the keyboard shortcuts and not accidentally deleting a bunch of stuff, or moving it somewhere I didn't intend . mail/sylpheed is certainly light enough and I am not hurting for resources. I get these momentary curiosities about cli clients, but then once I try them, I remember why I don't use them...


----------



## yuripv (Dec 7, 2018)

Paid email provider (fastmail), IMAP only; Thunderbird on Windows and FreeBSD, and whatever that default client is called on my iPhone.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 7, 2018)

Fastmail rocks. I use their client on my Android phone and their webmail on windows.


----------



## ganthore (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm still stuck on neomutt in combination with isync for syncing and msmtp for sending. 

I use this combo because I like how fast and easy it is to read through email, filter out stuff I don't care about and write up replies using my emacs editor.

... Also, I'm lazy and refuse to change.


----------



## devilock76 (Dec 8, 2018)

Outlook for work, because well I have too.

Mutt for most everything else.

Ken


----------



## forest_bear59 (Dec 8, 2018)

mail/sylpheed is my mail client. Some years ago I wanted to tune a 32 bit Linux system and changed to small, speedy applications. Sylpheed was my choice and I did not change this in the meantime. After the migration to 64 bit Linux and now to FreeBSD it's still in my favourite software suite.

Stephan


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2018)

mail.yahoo.com.  I also have a pay-as-you-go flip phone. :--p


----------



## yuripv (Dec 9, 2018)

Vull let me guess, Nokia 8110?


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2018)

yuripv said:


> Vull let me guess, Nokia 8110?


I use it so infrequently that I can't remember. The details might be in my file.


----------



## fjdlr (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi
The work is finished for me, at home:
postfix, procmail, fetchmail and ..... mutt format: mbox.
What esle guys ! ?


----------



## Sensucht94 (Dec 9, 2018)

I switched clients a lot of times, during years, but the combination I'vr used most often, the one I always end up returning to, is mail/alpine (curses UI) + mail/sylpheed (GUI) + mail/notmuch (indexing) + mail/abook (address book) 

When I was self-hosting at home  I was using mail/opensmtpd + mail/dovecot + mail/rspamd + mail/dkimproxy +
mail/squirellmail


----------



## shepper (Jan 18, 2019)

ronaldlees said:


> I used to use Mutt with my personal email provider, but discovered that the email provider did not support their POP clients as well as their webmail clients. It seemed the POP system was tier II, so to speak



POP3 support is a relatively recent addition to mutt.  Originally, mutt would use an external MTA like mail/fetchmail or mail/getmail.
I also use mail/nmh in my fetchmail configuration to put my email in mh format.  mh format is the default for sylpheed/claws-mail and I have tested that sylpheed/claws-mail can access/search/display my mutt/fetchmail/nmh emails.  It is also easy to periodically recursively copy my Mail folder to Mail2018 and make a DVD iso of all my Mail folders.  In the US, emails left on Servers for more than 6 months, can be accessed without a warrant by anyone at a security agency - after they get bored with going through their girlfriends' emails  .

IMAP4 support in mutt/neomutt is pretty good and what I use on my portable devices.  I leave emails on the server, until I get them to DVD, and the header-cache option speeds synching  I find mutt with imap/header-cache to be faster than webmail.


----------



## Ogis (Jan 18, 2019)

I've been using a web based solution for  for _years_. Its possibilities, for my humble needs, are enough.


----------



## gofer_touch (Jan 4, 2020)

frank2 said:


> At work (tons of mail) I use fetchmail,notmuch and afew in combination with mutt. On my own mail-server i (10-20 mails a day) i use Mailpile which is a client with a webui. I can recommend both solutions.



Not to hijack the thread, but does anyone know if there are plans to update mailpile to the latest version (1.0) in ports? It seems as though its still stuck at the beta (0.5) version.


----------



## bjs (Jan 4, 2020)

gofer_touch said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but does anyone know if there are plans to update mailpile to the latest version (1.0) in ports? It seems as though its still stuck at the beta (0.5) version.


 
Actually, the latest release according to their website is 1.0rc6... The actually haven't released 1.0 yet... You would probably be better off trying to contact the maintainer of the port and ask them what the plan is going forward....


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 5, 2020)

gofer_touch open a bug report or mail the maintainer. The Makefile has `PORTSCOUT=limit:^[1-9]` and so the maintainer may be lost some update.


----------



## gofer_touch (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation. I did this and there was a bug report filed with mailpile github. Let's see what becomes of it.


----------



## Datapanic (Feb 3, 2020)

It's an Outlook clone - mail/evolution  Pretty good too.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 3, 2020)

I use mutt (along with davmail to convert between Microsoft Exchange protocol to imap).

So long as you enable header and body caching, the search mechanism is simply the best I have found.

It is also really nice to have all configuration in simple text files. Something that I even find a weakness of claws mail.

I used to pipe mutt mail through lynx to strip the html but these days I simply delete that kind of mail instead haha.

Mutt (by default) uses the EDITOR env for the editor so for me it opens the standard (n)vi. I use '!}fmt' to format paragraphs. It is as close to "joy" as processing emails can get XD


----------



## gofer_touch (Feb 3, 2020)

Well, for many years it was Thunderbird simply due to its ease of use and calendering/being able to accept calendar invites. But now I think I might switch to either mutt or claws.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Feb 4, 2020)

I use Mozzila Thunderbird from its first release in the office and home because:
1)  It's cross platform.
2)  Correctly works with more mail accounts and more rules filters for email.
3) Has simple and clear interface and setting.


----------

